# Any rescues in North Carolina for GSDs?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Theres a posting for a 3 y.o. unaltered male. Can post link once I get on my laptop. Just wondering if anyone could point me in a direction. Seems to me theyare putting him down in the next 24 hours....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Try PM-ing Tar heel mom.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Google german shepherd rescue North Carolina. Sorry to have to tell you that all rescues I know of right now are full to overflowing. And euth within hours of posting on the net is common. My heart breaks in a million tiny pieces for these dogs. Thank you for wanting to help. All you can do is try, maybe this boy will be one of the lucky ones. Good luck, take care.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

katieliz said:


> Google german shepherd rescue North Carolina. Sorry to have to tell you that all rescues I know of right now are full to overflowing. And euth within hours of posting on the net is common. My heart breaks in a million tiny pieces for these dogs. Thank you for wanting to help. All you can do is try, maybe this boy will be one of the lucky ones. Good luck, take care.


It breaks my heart too...And if you think dogs have it bad, cats I think have it worse...Here's the link for this guy 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66241296.1073741873.1732126422&type=1&theater


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Try PM-ing Tar heel mom.



Thank you i will


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There are many German Shepherd rescues in North Carolina. Here is a directory of the breed rescues, listed by state (with contact info):
RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Magwart said:


> There are many German Shepherd rescues in North Carolina. Here is a directory of the breed rescues, listed by state (with contact info):
> RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


Why thank you Magwart! This is an amazing resource, and will be bookmarking this


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Don't forget to check out places:
Sticky:  Do You Know Where That Dog is Going?w/Rhaya's Post (







1 2 3) 
Sticky: How to distinguish reputable rescue's from others


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry...I haven't been around much lately. My shelter is full to overflowing and I have been so busy. I was glad to see that the male that was posted found a way out of the shelter. I know that Cabarrus county is a large county shelter and as such I am sure their euth rate is higher than a lot of other places. I will check my wish list to see if there are any people interested in a female for the other dog mentioned.


----------

